# Eastern lubber grasshopper nymph



## BuckMKII (Apr 18, 2012)

I found these eastern lubber grasshopper nymphs this past weekend. I haven't seen any of these in a long time.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you ever fish with them?


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 18, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> Did you ever fish with them?


I've never tries this particular species of grasshopper for bait but I bet that they would work. I've fished a Beetlespin in this same pattern and it is effective.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 18, 2012)

very cool ! i don't know about fishin' with em though, i know the beetlespin works but i ain't never seen a critter eat a lubber !!!


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 18, 2012)

I've seen some here,and in Louisiana,like you I never tried them. I have heard that they're not very good bait. Most grasshoppers I ever used,were very good bait. Those big yellow ones that you find in the fall,will catch you a lot of fish.


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 18, 2012)

fishfryer said:


> I've seen some here,and in Louisiana,like you I never tried them. I have heard that they're not very good bait. Most grasshoppers I ever used,were very good bait. Those big yellow ones that you find in the fall,will catch you a lot of fish.




Next time I find some I may try them out and see if anything bites them.


----------



## quinn (Apr 18, 2012)

Those are cool!they don't look like they would taste very good!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool baby grasshoppers.  We've found 3 litters in the last week or so.



fishfryer said:


> Did you ever fish with them?



When I was young, I fished with them again, and again, and again...  I kept trying (because the grasshoppers were plentiful & easy to catch and I wanted to go fishing).  I can't recall EVER catching anything on a lubber grasshopper (nymph or adult).  But I've caught several things on a similarly colored beetle spin.  Those things must put off a BAD taste in the water...


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 19, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## leo (Apr 20, 2012)

Neat find and neater shots


----------



## Hoss (Apr 23, 2012)

Cool shots.

Hoss


----------

